# Looking for a (simplistic) Quality Tomato-Basil Bisque Soup



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

Anyone have a good (basic) but yet flavorful and creamy Tomato Basil Bisque Soup with a reasonable 30% or lower Food cost?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

60g diced onions
60g diced celery
60g diced leeks
30g diced parsnips
720ml vegetable stock
940g canned plum tomatoes with juice
240ml tomato puree
30g sun-dried tomatoes
2tbsp chopped basil/thyme
115g cooked white rice
salt and pepper to taste
cream as needed to taste/consistency

Basically sweat aromatics, then add stock, tomatoes with juice, tomato puree, sun dried tomatoes. Simmer for approximately 30 minutes. Add your rice and simmer for another 15 minutes, puree until smooth. Not sure on the food cost but will make about 2 L


----------



## dodgerbuddy (Feb 11, 2007)

Seoul Food said:


> 60g diced onions
> 60g diced celery
> 60g diced leeks
> 30g diced parsnips
> ...


AWESOMMMMME, Chef. Thanks so much!


----------

